# '12 Chevy Cruze LT Won't Start W/O Jump



## Raging_Bull_66 (Jun 21, 2015)

Need help. On Monday June 15th, 2015 my check engine light came on as I drove into my garage. Went into my house to change and came back out to pick up my wife. Everthing came on up fine on my panel but when I tried to turn my key all I got was clicks. Tried it again and all power went out (car wouldn't release my key). Called a friend to come and jump start my car. Went in to AutoZone to get my Battery, alternator, and started checked out. Everything checked out fine. Put a code reader on it and it kicked out 9 codes. P0171, P0106, P0156, P0299, P1101, P2270, C0800, C0186, C0196. Guy from Autozone informed me that he was having the same issues with his Chevy Impala and it turned out to be him MAP Sensor. Checked with all my Mechanic friends(military and civilian), who all agreed with it being the MAP Sensor. Changed out the MAP Sensor and the car was starting and running fine for 2 days. Wednesday morning the car was dead again. Got a jump and went straight to Autozone and purchased a portable battery charger (best decision for this situation). Called the Chevy Dealership and explained the situation and all I got from the mechanic was "yup that's the Cruze for ya". Now I'm turning to you fine ladies and gentlemen to see if any of tall have had this same situation before I take it into the dealership and get my wallet torn to shreds.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Nice story . So what are you going to do with all of this given information that you have aquired ?


----------



## Raging_Bull_66 (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm trying to figure out if I should take it to the Dealership to fix all these issues or try to do them on my own. From what I'm getting out of the codes I need a new PVC cover, battery, and new wiring.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Raging_Bull_66 said:


> I'm trying to figure out if I should take it to the Dealership to fix all these issues or try to do them on my own. From what I'm getting out of the codes I need a new PVC cover, battery, and new wiring.


Given the attitude you got on the phone I would certainly NOT take it to that Chevy dealership. Start with a battery - they can test good but still not hold a charge. Your battery is at least three years old at this point. Once the battery is replaced then see what happens.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Raging_Bull_66 said:


> I'm trying to figure out if I should take it to the Dealership to fix all these issues or try to do them on my own. From what I'm getting out of the codes I need a new PVC cover, battery, and new wiring.


Those are all Recalls and there are TSB 's .
Except for the Battery . that 1 your on your own . PCV valve and Valve cover are replaced as a whole unit as the Pcv valve has been integrated into the cover .


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

P0171 - Fuel Trim System Lean
P0106 - MAP Sensor out of normal range
P0156 - not listed
P0299 - Engine underboost 
P1101 - Intake air flow system performance (airflow does not match calculated)
P2270 - o2 Sensor #2 stuck lean
C0800 - Control Module power (an additional code says what's wrong.)
C0186 - Lateral acceleration sensor invalid /not plausible
C0196 - Yaw rate signal Malfunction/not plausible

None of these is going to leave you with a dead battery. (But power problems could leave with a bunch of odd codes.)

In the old days, batteries at the end of their life would die overnight, but be fine once started for a day's errands. But I've had a few "Die Weirds" - they'd be fine overnight, but could leave you stranded stopping for a ATM. Just a bit of charging would bring them back to life.

Depending on how it was tested, it may test OK. My bet is on the battery.

But if you really want to be sure, carry a voltmeter in the car. Nothing fancy, just able to read 12V. Next time the car dies, measure the voltage right on the battery post. Not the clamps, the post. If less than 12V - replace battery. If you're seeing 12V - figure out where it's disappearing.


----------



## Raging_Bull_66 (Jun 21, 2015)

Im very new to all of this and i appreciate all the responses. Took it back to a different AutoZone and did a test on the big three again, battery is bad. Taking it down to the Fort Hood mechanic shop to do a complet engine and intake test run on it. Im leaving for two months to Drill Sergeant school and i dont want my wife left with any problems. I will post updates on what comes from this test.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Replace battery, clear codes (likely caused by battery going away) and move forward.

It'll likely be just fine.

Good luck in D.I. school.....when through it back in 69....Fort Lewis Washington.

Rob


----------

